# Modifying Settings.apk?



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

Just playing around changing the icons in Settings.apk and trying to re-install. I can push it back to the phone doing adb push, but when I try to access settings I get an "application not installed" error.

Anyone care to share some insight?

btw I'm running purity xoom 2.5, fwiw

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Correct permissions?


----------



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

I believe the permissions to be correct, rw-, r--, r--. This is the way I found 'em anyway.

I'm starting to wonder... The base and the Tpak both have the settings.apk (obviously). I've been modding the Tpak because I want to keep the black background, but the file size of the base is a lot bigger. Maybe I'm messin up not modding the base. But I didn't want to get into the xml's, I think that's where the black background was changed... maybe.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonleg said:


> I believe the permissions to be correct, rw-, r--, r--. This is the way I found 'em anyway.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder... The base and the Tpak both have the settings.apk (obviously). I've been modding the Tpak because I want to keep the black background, but the file size of the base is a lot bigger. Maybe I'm messin up not modding the base. But I didn't want to get into the xml's, I think that's where the black background was changed... maybe.


This is coming from a straight noob developing wise, but I bet it's something with the signatures.

When I was playing around with stuff and trying to push it back (even with correct permissions) I couldn't do it. DHacker said it was because the signatures didn't match. Maybe ask him?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> This is coming from a straight noob developing wise, but I bet it's something with the signatures.
> 
> When I was playing around with stuff and trying to push it back (even with correct permissions) I couldn't do it. DHacker said it was because the signatures didn't match. Maybe ask him?


This. 
Its checks for signature. 
If you flash it like a ROM or theme in recovery, the check does not occur and will work as intended. 
Give it a shot....


----------



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help.

I'll bet you're right. I've been using APK Manager and since Settings is a system file, I've been retaining the signature. I (being noob) must be doing something wrong there.

I can always swap out the png's in the Zoom TPak and flash it that way, which is what I did out of frustration.

Would really like to figure out what I'm doing wrong for down the road, though. More reading to come.

This is the end result, flashing with the TPak worked like a charm.

Thanks


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm lazy... so if I wanna swap out pngs for apps, I just use metamorph. It's always worked well for me. Quick and dirty perhaps but it gets the job done.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonleg said:


> This is the end result, flashing with the TPak worked like a charm.
> View attachment 11380


Any chance you want to share your flash? Love the look of your icons!


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

+1 on this - me likey.


----------



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm more than happy to share, but what's the proper ettiquette on this? Last thing I want to do is offend DT or DH, this is all their work with just some added "fruit loops"...

Also, where's the best place to upload to?

This is the bottom half of the settings screen.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

brandonleg said:


> I'm more than happy to share, but what's the proper ettiquette on this? Last thing I want to do is offend DT or DH, this is all their work with just some added "fruit loops"...
> 
> Also, where's the best place to upload to?
> 
> ...


If you go to the "Theme" section of the forum, you'll see a bunch of themes there that will give you a good idea of the proper way to give recognition for the work of others. Also, that would be an appropriate place to post a thread for it.


----------



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

OK,

Well, I don't feel right about uploading Th3ory's whole Tpax, so I'll share the icons I used. This will let you apply them to your favorite Tpak instead of the one I'm running.

*Disclaimer:* I'm not a developer or a themer. I'm just trying to pick some of this stuff up. There are better ways to do this, (png optimize and zip align), which is why this thread was started in the first place.

I'm using this on Purity with Zoom Tpak V2.5. Everything works fine, I've noticed nothing negative about doing this. I haven't tried it on any other Tpaks, should work just fine, though.

*Basicly: *Just replace the icons in Settings.apk with those in my dropbox and flash like a normal Tpak.

http://db.tt/RhYBQmWh

*More Detail. *Nandroid...you never know. Download your favorite Tpak. Open it, don't extract it and navigate to /system/app/Settings.apk. Open that, Again, DON'T extract. I use WinRar and had to set it up so APK's open with WinRar automatically. Your zip program may be different, but you don't want to extract anything, just open it to view for now. Extract the downloaded Icons to a folder. Have it opened side by side with your Settings.apk. You want to delete the icons from the APK that you'll be replacing, select them all at once - should be a bunch all in a row with one oddball, double check the filename and delete. Winrar asks if you want to modify the archive or something like that, say yes. Copy or move your downloaded icons into the Settings.apk. Hit Ok or yes on the Winrar screen that pops up, then yes again to modifying the archive or whatever. Close out and move your modified Tpak to your external SD card and flash just like a normal Tpak.

Let me know, enjoy more fruitloops.

Brandon

Edit: edited hyperlink


----------

